

Liberal techies unite - jebblue
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9228950/White_House_order_on_emergency_communications_riles_privacy_group?source=CTWNLE_nlt_wktop10_2012-07-13

======
jebblue
If Bush was still president this topic would have dozens of variations posted
and perhaps thousands of comments by now.

